# My Shadow is having problems plz help.



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Shadow is almost 9. While that is older for a GSD it is hardly ancient. But she is my baby, my heart and soul, my best friend, and the one constant in my life over the past nine years. Yesterday seemed just like any other day....everything was normal. All of a sudden, seriously in like 10 minutes, Shad's back legs did not want to move. She laid there whinning and struggling. I panic, of course....and I call the vet. He was leaving for the day, but said he would meet me at the clinic. Off we went. Bloodwork checked out fine, he said considering her age, she is is in excellent health...liver, lungs kidneys, and heart all going suprisingly strong. Her white count was elevated, so she is on antibiotics. Shadow has had pretty mild arthritis in the past, and by the time we got there, she was walking....all be it a little weak and uncoordinated (at least thats how it looked to me). She is acting ashamed of herself, like she is in trouble. I reassure her she is not, but I don't think it is helping. Vet suggested putting her on Gluco-Flex III or a human grade Glucossamine, which we have started, and putting her on daily NSAID. Metacam or ?? (I can't remember), I had some metacam that we had at home that we used for her flare ups (her bad days when she was a little stiff), so we went with that. We also discussed Adequin injections. She walked out of the vet's office. This morning, it happening again, she can't get up and when she struggles up to a sit, she whines and can't get up any further. My baby is in pain and I do not know how to help her. I am just in tears. For those of you with arthritic dogs, does this sound normal....do you think it will get better? What can I do to help her? I am not even wanting to consider the alternative, although I do not want her sufferring to last forever. I am really beside myself. My family and my baby need a miracle and we need prayers and happy helaing vibes. I am turning to you guys for advice, reassurance, and someone to talk to about all of this. I am sorry this post is so very long and I thank those of you who have made it this far. PLEASE respond with anything...suggestions, experiences, well wishes, etc.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awwww...Shadow. 

I hope the antibiotics help. What is she on?

To me that doesn't sound normal, but I tend to be more nervous. 

There is a thread in the general health section about Adequan. 

Some other things to check out:

FCE http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_fibrocartilaginous
Other unknown spinal/disc issue
Tick diseases
Vestibular syndrome (not sure-but thought I'd list it) http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_vestibular_disease
DM

Sometimes though they can go from looking bad and having a scary day and then get so much better very quickly. I hope that happens with Shadow. 

Is she kind of doing crate rest?

http://www.handicappedpets.com is a good website to check out too. 

I also hope some other senior pet owners show up because I am very unsure on these issues.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

With the sudden onset you are describing I would be concerned that Shadow has something else going on than just a progression of her arthritis e.g. a problem with a disk in her lower back. I would call and talk to your vet again, making certain that you describe exactly what is happening and how she seems acutely painful. If Shadow doesn't improve I may also ask about a referral to a specialist.

My angel Bonnie was a GSD/Lab mix who had severe hip dysplasia and disk disease. Once we figured out exactly what was going on we very successfully managed her pain (with medications and rehabilitation) and disease for 7 years, until she passed away this past September 9th aged 19 years. 

Hang in there. keeping you in my thoughts

Joanne and Spirit


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How do you make a diagnosis of disc disease? Sorry-this is kind of for my own information. Thanks!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm sorry you are going through this with your dog. I know it's hard to see them suffer. 

Sounds like could be a disc/spinal cord compression. I think an MRI is the only way to diagnose. I had a dog with sudden onset and it ended up being spinal cord compression. They put her on prednizone but it ended up not working. I'm sure there are many other things that it could be but just wanted to throw out my experience. 

Since this is so sudden I tend to think it is not arthritis. I would make an appointment with an ortho vet asap. Good luck.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Well thank you so much for your replies, I will check waht is available to us, but since the holidays funds are going to be so so very short. She just got up slowly and hobbled her way outside to potty, she is eating and drinking fine. I called the vet and he wants me to wait out the weekend and give the meds a chance to kick in. She is not on crate rest so to speak although she is regulating herself fairly well....she sleeps on a big soft bed and that is where she is satying unless she needs to go out to potty. I am bringing her food and water to her so she doesn't have to make the journey down the hall. I will ask the vet though about the possiblity of the other conditions mentioned above. He saw her yesterday and I have his cell if something arises over the weekend. I am just at a loss. I think she acts a little embarrassed at herself, I just keep praising and telling her how wonderful she is with each step. She seems to whine worse if I try to help her with a towel sling, so we just take our time. Lots of love and praise. Please keep the messages coming, it really helps me to talk about it all with people who can understand my pain and love for the most cherished breed and dog of my heart and soul.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh antibiotics are 750 cephalexin 2 times a day.
Glyco-Flex III 4 chewies a day
Metacam once a day (double dose today)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am sorry to hear Shadow is not feeling well! This does not sound like normal arthritis but does sound like a disc problem. 

She is probably acting funny because she doesn't feel well. I would just continue giving her extra attention and TLC. You might try gently massaging the area to relieve some of the stiffness.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Now this is just me, but if it were my dog and the vet thought it *may* be a spinal cord compression/disk issue, I would ask for the prednisone which would hopefully be the best at getting rid of any inflamation in the area as well as ease her pain. Warning though, prednisone will make them drink a lot and go to the bathroom a lot too. Prednisone is not the best thing long term but for short, it is ok based on what my vet said at the time. That being said, I would follow up with a trip to an orthopedic vet asap. 

Again, just saying what I would ask the vet if it were MY dog.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Often you can see narrowing of disk spaces on normal radiographs, but sometimes you need to do a myelogram, CT or MRI to confirm the if the disk is just bulging or if there has been a rupture. With my old girl we did CT and saw a 25 - 50% protruding disk. It was sufficient to be painful, but not enough to warrant surgery.

One thing to be aware of - with disk disease vets will often use steroids (e.g. prednisone or dexamethasone). You shouldn't use these if your dog is on NSAIDS (Rimadyl, Metacam, Zubrin, Previcox etc) as you dramatically increase the risk of a gastrointestinal bleed.

Joanne and Spirit


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

cant offer you any advice, but we're thinking of your family and shadow and wishing her well!!!!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANHow do you make a diagnosis of disc disease? Sorry-this is kind of for my own information. Thanks!


Ringer's was diagnosed with two MRI's - $$$ - he was diagnosed with disc disease in his neck and back.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SpiritsmamOften you can see narrowing of disk spaces on normal radiographs, but sometimes you need to do a myelogram, CT or MRI to confirm the if the disk is just bulging or if there has been a rupture. With my old girl we did CT and saw a 25 - 50% protruding disk. It was sufficient to be painful, but not enough to warrant surgery.
> 
> One thing to be aware of - with disk disease vets will often use steroids (e.g. prednisone or dexamethasone). You shouldn't use these if your dog is on NSAIDS (Rimadyl, Metacam, Zubrin, Previcox etc) as you dramatically increase the risk of a gastrointestinal bleed.
> 
> Joanne and Spirit


That's good to know. Hopefully, your vet would give you good advice as far as meds go. 


I know when my girl first started with her sudden symptoms, like the op's dog, my vet diagnosed DM which I didn't questioned/doubted since the symptome were so sudden. When they only got worse we rushed her to a specialist where she was diagnosed quickly. I often have wondered if we would have had a different outcome if she had been treated right away.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Since no one else has mentioned it: <span style="color: #3333FF">Ester-C article</span> 

Start out w/ 1/2 a 500 mg cap/day, increase until stool starts to loosen, then back down.

It can't hurt, price is right!

Best of Luck, hoping you & Shadow have a great New Year!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are trying antibiotiics and there is no response, I might try doxycycline instead of Ceph, since the doxy will hit the tick diseases and many other things that the Ceph won't. 

Before I decided anything, I would head straight for a chiropractor. This does sound like a disc problem.

http://www.avcadoctors.com/search_for_avca_certified_doctor.htm


If that is something that you can't do, I would go for acupuncture.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would do a tick borne disease test first. thats the most non evasive, then i would find an osteopathic or neuro vet. get their opinion, they are specialists and deal with spinal issues every day. then you will have an educated diagnosis, then you can seek other alternatives methods of helping once you know exactly what your dealing with!

i see Lisa recommended chiro for you, i am crushed, she didn't mention it in my post!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Wow this sounds just like what I went through with my Mas 4 weeks ago. One minute he was walking, then next wobbling, then within 10 minutes no use of his back legs, and crying just like your Shadow. 

Did you give Shadow anything before you went to the vet, that would have brought down any inflamation? I ask because, when Mas was wobbly I gave him an asa, things went down hill fast and we ended up at the vet's. Mas had to be carried in, but left walking (very unstable, but walking). 

Vet did the blood work and a neuro exam on him. Both which turned out fine. Because Mas was starting to get mobile at the office, vet said that he was likely responding to the asa I had given him. Because the other tests showed there was nothing, vet figured he had injured himself internally. He sent us home with Metacam, which Mas got for 2 weeks, and zero activity (suprised we are both still sane)

Is it icy or snowy where you are? I think Mas slipped on some ice when this happened to him, we had just had our first snow fall of the year. 

I do the gentle massaging with Mas and it seem to help him. I hope Shadow is doing better. Mas had a similar incident when he was 9 and I was just like you, not prepared to or for that matter, not going to let him go. Here he is a year and a half later!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: debbieb.....
> i see Lisa recommended chiro for you, i am crushed, she didn't mention it in my post!










shucks, I can't win!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You need a new vet.
Honestly, you do. You don't need to wait out a dog in pain. You need xrays & some diagnostic help. From my experience over the last several years, you have a male vet. Sometimes they need a dope slap.

I'm with the ones betting on a back problem. Both mine have lumbar sacral disease (not a slipped disk) and some issues related to it. An xray will tell if this is what's going on.

I use chiropractic, accupuncture and a wee bit of derramax (1/2 tablet) before excersize or as needed.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere You need a new vet.
> Honestly, you do. You don't need to wait out a dog in pain. You need xrays & some diagnostic help. From my experience over the last several years, you have a male vet. Sometimes they need a dope slap.


We really need an emoticon of someone in the process of falling off their chair laughing and crying at the same time. It's so sad that this is so true. At least sometimes.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Well I must admit you do have a point. However, she seems to be doing a bit better. Still a lil stiff and slow and wobbley, but not in as much obvious pain. She has slowly mosey'ed outside to potty took the back steps on her own with no falls and no crying. Something is still not right, but it appears she is doing a bit better....for now. As far as the vet goes, our choices are few and far between, I have been to several vets in the surrounding area, and so far, this guy (yes it is a guy) has been the best. He seems to generally care about her and has even called to check up on her. Like I said before money is a bit of an issue right now and this vet sent me home with all the stuff, didn't charge an after hours fee, and took a post dated check for two weeks from now. He gave me his home number and his cell, as well as being able to call the office for his answering service. I am not opposed to changing vets again, but as of right now, there is a short supply in a one hour radius....as it is we don't even have a vet in town...much less a specialist or a animal chiropractor or accupuncturist. Don't get me wrong, I will do all I can for my girl she is like a child to me, but I do have 4 skin kids as well, one of which being a autistic child. Anywho, that si neither here nor there.....I greatly appreciate each and every comment that has been left as well as all the suggestions, I will definatley consider all of them...please keep them coming and I will update on my girl often as I can. For now she seems to be comfortable. 
GSD10 you have a point, we jsut moved into a house with linoleum in some areas of the house coming from hardwood.....she has always had arthritis, and sometimes her feet will slip out from under her.....will check with vet to see about this possibility and I will also ask if there is something we can giver her to help maintain the pain meds in the mornings when it seems to be the worst.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Mas's incident last year was a result of him slipping on my hardwood floors. I have runners throughout the house and he is clever enough to walk quickly to the runners before moving along further. We just spent Christmas at my mom's house for 3 days and she has new laminate flooring. It was like an ice rink for Mas. When I went downstairs he would come as far as the last carpeted step and look at the floor then look at me and whine. I had taken a few of my runners for him, but not enough for the whole house. 

It sounds like your vet is supportive. I have had vets recommend very expensive procedures to no avail, those are the ones I am more leary of. Given that you have all the required contact numbers for him it sounds like he will be available to you when you need him. Sometimes they do just have to wait these things out









Have you tried some of the massage therapy techniques with her. And I don't know...but would those heated bean bag things help? What do you guys think? I don't use one because I don't have a microwave. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Your post reminded me of when my old girl was about 12 yo. She used to sleep under the bed (even during the day) and had a similar whining, yelping, "can't move" attack and I had to physically lift the bed totally off her so I could let her get up. After that she was fine. It was arthritis and she was on pain medication and glucoamine chondroiton with MSM (off and on) from that time - she was almost 17yo when she was PTS so the treatment did work. All the best!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

well, this morning shadow seems to be doing quite a bit better. she is not whinning at all when she stands, and she is moving just a tad bit better. its a baby step but at least it is in the right direction! keep the great thoughts coming....i know they won't cure her, but they seem to be helping her be comfortable (ans mee too LOL). she also seems to be feeling more like her regal dignified self today, so that is a good thing.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Very glad she's doing better! Sometimes crate rest makes all the difference in the world! I blew out a disc in my back last year (or two-who knows) and not doing anything really helped tremendously (and darvocet).







You just tell her she's going to be okay and you'll help her as much as you can. 

This is when you wish they were smaller! There's one in the back of the vet office with a back injury that's under 20# and you just know that has to be easier to deal with!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dOgSince no one else has mentioned it: <span style="color: #3333FF">Ester-C article</span>
> 
> Start out w/ 1/2 a 500 mg cap/day, increase until stool starts to loosen, then back down.
> 
> ...


I really have to second this. My Odin has very mild HD and went from being stiff when he got up and not given to jump to having excellent range of motion and being very bouncy indeed. Well worth doing.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

So how is Shadow doing now?


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I was wondernig too. How is Shadow progressing?


----------



## eldonsea (Feb 7, 2003)

Although my Konan is only 6 years old and was in excellent physical fitness, he too had the same sudden onset of rear leg weakness on New Year's Eve. We have lots of land in rural Manitoba here in Canada, so Konan only knows "one speed" which is non-stop running for him. He was out earlier with our 9 month old female GSD, no obvious signs of injury. He then laid down after supper, had a nap and 2 hours later, that's when it happened. Although he didn't appear to be in pain, he still had great difficulty getting up and walking initially. A couple of hours later, it was primarily his right leg. Off to the Vet Emerg we went, had lots of x-rays done, all of which came back beautiful. Spinal & hip xrays showed no signs of osteo-arthritis, no degenerative disc disease, no decreased disc spaces, just beautiful. 

He was given the Prednisone and is still on it and although the vet didn't recommend the Glyco Flex III, we still put him on it. He poops with slightly greater difficulty but manages and pees ok, no running of course. He seems to have improved some as he stands higher on his back legs and doesn't appear to be in pain. We were told by our vet that it was more than likely a back injury (looking back on it, I think that he may have slipped on our laminate floors).

So now, we wait... After 2 days on non-stop crying, as I was terrified that I may have to put him down, I have some renewed hope. The nearest MRI is 3 days drive from my house and as my husband and I are both military, getting time off at a minute's notice is not an option.

His back seems a bit "off" to right, almost seems as though he has a bit of scoliosis & spasm. Is there anything else other than the Prednisone (which he still has 2 weeks left) and the Glyco Flex III that I can give him? Does anyone recommend certain massage therapies or stretching? I've have GSDs for years and this is the first time that this has happened to me.

Can anyone share advice??


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would recommend any type of gentle massage and stretching, acupuncture if available, and chiropractic care.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Maybe check here:
http://www.handicappedpets.com/support.htm

They even have a forum to post on. Good luck! I hope he's better soon.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

UPDATE!!!!!
Shadow is better, seems like a 100%. She is no longer moving slow and is back to her normal self. I asked the vet about weaning the metacam down to make sure she needs it, and he said it was fine, but at the first weather change, or if it looks like she is "having a bad day" to go ahead and dose her up. I am keeping her on the glyco-flex III. She has not needed the metacam now for almost a week, and she seems to be just perfect. She has even done some light running and playing in the yard with the other yaywhos. I think she might have had a "stiff" day and slipped on the linoleum of the new house, and that aggravated everything. of course it is merely a hypothosis as i never saw her fall. But so far so good, and thank you all so very much for your good thoughts and suggestions during my time of need. THANK YOU from the bottom of my GSD obsessed heart.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

wonderful news, and great that she's not needing the metacam







I'm so glad you went searching for some answers, so many never do!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

So glad to hear that.







Thanks for the update!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

so glad to hear that Shawdow is doing better!!!! Really apprecaite the update!!!
Rosa


----------

